# Everything at once



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

Why is it that I sit around for 2 months jerking off on the computer, and now I have 5 jobs ready for me a week from Wednesday? And people wonder why I don't go out and look for work. And an other thing, when these jobs are done, I'll probably be sitting around for an other 2 months, at least it will be summer time and I'll be able to do stuff out side.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

at least you have been keeping your wrist strong.:whistling2:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

don't fight it, be one with your surroundings!


----------

